# Reflexive verbs vs. reflexively used verbs



## Schimmelreiter

*Moderator note: Split from here.*




Arukami said:


> It's because of its reflexive usage: *sich *die Hände waschen.
> 
> -> Ich wasche *mir *die Hände, du wäschst *dir *die Hände, sie waschen *sich *die Hände ...
> 
> Reflexive verbs


Where do you see a reflexive verb here? You might as well say _Ich wasche dir die Hände._

_Ich wasche mich _would be a reflexive use of _waschen. _Even this does not make _waschen_ a reflexive verb, though. It may just be used reflexively.

In _Ich wasche mir die Hände_, _waschen _is not even used reflexively.

PS
Your link covers the reflexive use of _waschen (Ich wasche mich)._ It does not cover _Ich wasche mir die Hände_.


----------



## Perseas

Schimmelreiter said:


> Where do you see a reflexive verb here? You might as well say _Ich wasche dir die Hände._
> 
> _Ich wasche mich _would be a reflexive use of _waschen. _Even this does not make _waschen_ a reflexive verb, though. It may just be used reflexively.
> 
> In _Ich wasche mir die Hände_, _waschen _is not even used reflexively.


I have found this:
"Ich wasche mir die Hände": the verb is reflexive with the pronoun in dative.
"Ich wasche mich": the verb is reflexive with the pronoun in accusative.
http://www.mein-deutschbuch.de/lernen.php?menu_id=33


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Perseas said:


> I have found this:
> "Ich wasche mir die Hände": the verb is reflexive with the pronoun in dative.
> "Ich wasche mich": the verb is reflexive with the pronoun in accusative.
> http://www.mein-deutschbuch.de/lernen.php?menu_id=33


I've seen it. I don't see why they make that claim.

_Ich nehme mir die Lockenwickler aus den Haaren.
__Ich wasche mir die Hände.

_Is _nehmen_ a reflexive verb?


And many more of course:
_Ich binde mir die Schnürsenkel.
Ich putze mir die Brille.
Ich schneide mir die Fingernägel.
_etc.


Reflexive verbs?


----------



## Dan2

Schimmelreiter said:


> In _Ich wasche mir die Hände_, _waschen _is not even used reflexively.


Just to better understand what you're claiming...
In the third person we'd have
_Er wäscht sich die Hände
_You would say that even tho
a) "er" and "sich" are have the same reference, and
b) "sich" is a reflexive pronoun,
still, "waschen" is not being used reflexively here.  Is that correct?

Just another example:


Schimmelreiter said:


> Where do you see a reflexive verb here? You might as well say _Ich wasche dir die Hände._


So since "sehen" is not an obligatorily reflexive verb ("Sie sieht mich/dich/ihn..." is fine) you would then say that "Sie sieht sich im Spiegel" is not a reflexive use of "sehen"?


----------



## Schimmelreiter

The fact that a reflexive pronoun is used doesn't make a verb reflexive, does it? 
Would you claim that just because _sich_ is a reflexive pronoun in _Er bindet sich die Schnürsenkel_, _binden _is a reflexive verb? Or used reflexively? And where's the difference in _Er wäscht sich die Hände _?

_Er wäscht sich_ is a different story (see above).


It's just semantics of course. If we stipulate _ex cathedra_ that the sheer and mere presence of a reflexive pronoun in the *dative *causes the verb to be used reflexively, so be it.


----------



## Dan2

My question wasn't about the predicate "is a reflexive verb" but rather "is used reflexively".  From


Schimmelreiter said:


> In _Ich wasche mir die Hände_, _waschen _is not even used reflexively.


it would follow that in
_Er wäscht sich die Hände
_"waschen" is "not being used reflexively".  Before reading your posts I probably would've have said that this WAS a reflexive use of "waschen"; so I'm just curious as to what the correct terminology is.  I posted in order to try to make things more explicit.

EDIT: Your "just semantics" sentence was not present as I replied.  Maybe we're converging...


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Dan2 said:


> Your "just semantics" sentence was not present as I replied. Maybe we're converging...


There are but few causes I'm prepared to die for. This is none of them.


----------



## berndf

Dan2 said:


> My question wasn't about the predicate "is a reflexive verb" but rather "is used reflexively".


That is absolutely correct. In _Er wäscht sich die Hände_, the usage is reflexive, not the verb as such. There is a difference. "True" reflexive verbs change their meanings when used reflexively or don't even have a non-reflexive meaning. Take e.g. _ärgern _which means _to cause anger_ as a non-reflexive verb and _to feel anger_ as a reflexive verb. The non-reflexive verb can also be used reflexive_ly_ in which case you use the emphatic reflexive (_sich selbst_) to differentiate the reflexive use of the non-reflexive verb from the reflexive verb:
_Er ärgert sich = He feels anger.
Er ärgert sich selbst = He causes anger to himself._


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Just to be sure, berndf (I'm not trying to make a point, I just want to know because I'm unaware of the terminology): 
In _Ich binde mir die Schnürsenkel_, _binden _is used reflexively? So the mere presence of a reflexive pronoun in the dative (what I'd call a _dativus commodi_) is a good enough reason for us to call the use of the verb reflexive?


----------



## berndf

Have a look at the section "reflexively used verbs" in contrast to "reflexive verbs" in the Canoo article quoted above (#7).


----------



## Schimmelreiter

berndf said:


> Have a look at the section "reflexively used verbs" in contrast to "reflexive verbs" in the Canoo article quoted above (#7).


_Ich binde mir die Schnürsenkel/__Ich wasche mir die Hände _or anything similar is not covered there. Neither _Der Mann wäscht sich _(acc.) nor _Du widersprichst dir_ (dat.) follows the pattern of _Ich binde mir die Schnürsenkel__.
_
And when I take a combination of dat. + acc., such as 
_Ich gönne mir ein neues Auto_,
it's again a different pattern. _sich etwas gönnen _is clearly reflexive and not a case of dativus commodi. Am I right to call the case of _mir_ in _Ich binde mir die Schnürsenkel _​a dativus commodi or is this reading of mine wrong in the first place? I really don't know.


----------



## berndf

Reflexivity is not linked to the accusative.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

berndf said:


> Reflexivity is not linked to the accusative.


Where did I say it was? 

_Du widersprichst dir _(dat.) is of course reflexive.
_Ich gönne mir _(dat.)_ ein neues Auto _is of course reflexive.

It is not immediately clear to me that _Ich binde mir die Schnürsenkel_ follows the same pattern. It is not immediately clear to me that _binde_ is used reflexively here. I'm ready to believe you that it is, but *nothing like it* is covered on the canoo site to which a link is posted above, nor do I find your most recent post helpful since I've never doubted that reflexivity is not linked to the accusative.

May I ask the following question again: Is it true that _mir_, in _Ich binde mir die Schnürsenkel_, is a dativus commodi (unlike _Du widersprichst dir _and _Ich gönne mir ein neues Auto, _where there's no such thing as a dativus commodi)? If so, does this not justify calling it a different pattern?

And if, considering all the above, _binde_, in _Ich binde mir die Schnürsenkel_, is a reflexively used verb, I shall henceforth call it this.


----------



## berndf

It may be clearer, if you consider the semantic difference between
_Ich binde mir die Schuhe_ (reflexive) and
_Ich binde mir selbst die Schuhe_ (non-reflexive)

If we used the reflexive pronoun like Balto-Slavic languages where it is not restricted to the 3rd person we would differentiate these meanings as follows:
_Ich binde sich die Schuhe_ (reflexive)
_Ich binde mir die Schuhe_ (non-reflexive)


----------



## Gernot Back

berndf said:


> Reflexivity is not linked to the accusative.


No, not quite, but I think it might be linked to the (in)dispensability of a verbal complement.

Unfortunately, canoo.net doesn't distinguish this:


			
				canoo.net said:
			
		

> Verbs are used reflexively when an object in the sentence is identical  with the subject. In this case, the use of a reflexive pronoun is  obligatory:


 http://www.canoo.net/services/Onlin...z/Reflexiv.html?lang=en#Anchor-Reflexiv-14210

... but I think it does make a difference whether a complement of a verb is mandatory or optional. 

In the sentence ...

_Ich wasche (mir) die Hände._​ 
... the information to whose benefit the action of washing those hands occurs (dat. commodi) is optional, whereas in the sentence ...

_Ich gönne mir__ ein neues Auto_​
... this information (this argument/verb complement) is not optional.

Hence, in this second sentence we are dealing with a reflexively used transitive verb, while the verb in the first sentence simply stays _transitive_. Doesn't _transitive_ originally mean that a verb is capable of forming the passive voice (to make the _*transition*_ from active to passive voice)?

Although stylistically inferior to the active-voice version, the passive voice is acceptable with the first sentence, while it is not with the second one.

In a hopefully far future I imagine myself saying sth. like this to a nurse in a retirement home:

_Der Schambereich wird (mir) von mir (selbst) gewaschen._​
On the other hand, saying sth. like

*_Ein neues Auto wird mir von mir (selbst) gegönnt._​
... is completely unthinkable for me.


----------



## berndf

Your examples demonstrates (again) the difference between a _reflexive verb_ and a _reflexively used verb_. _Sich etwas gönnen_ and _jemandem etwas gönnen _mean very different things and, hence, _sich etwas gönnen_ is not just a _reflexively used verb_ an not a genuine_ reflexive verb_.

The question now is: why should it be useful to distinguish between a reflexive use of a not-reflexive verb and a non-reflexive use where subject and object just happen to be the same person of thing? This becomes clear if we look at my example in #23:

_Ich binde mir die Schuhe_ contrasts with _Du bindst dir die Schuhe_, _Er bindt sich die Schuhe_,_ Wir binden uns die Schuhe_, ...
while 
_Ich binde mir selbst die Schuhe_ contrasts with _Ich binde dir die Schuhe_ and _Du bindest mir die Schuhe, ...


_This means in reflexive use, the reflexivity, i.e. identity of subject and object, is conceptually implied irrespective of who or what the subject is. In non-reflective uses, subject and object are independent "degrees of freedom", as statisticians would call it.


----------



## Gernot Back

berndf said:


> Your examples demonstrates (again) the difference between a _reflexive verb_ and a _reflexively used verb_. _Sich etwas gönnen_ and _jemandem etwas gönnen _mean very different things and, hence, _sich etwas gönnen_ is not just a _reflexively used verb_ an not a genuine_ reflexive verb_.


Actually, I don't see any semantic difference between the reflexive use of _gönnen _or _putzen _and the non-reflexive use of _gönnen _or putzen. 



Obwohl ich gerade Diät mache, gönne ich mir jetzt mal eine Tafel Schokolade. 
Obwohl ich selbst nur noch diese eine habe, gönne ich dir die Tafel Schokolade.


Wenn du dir beide Hände gebrochen hast, putze ich dir die Zähne. 
Wenn deine Brüche in den Händen verheilt sind, putzt du dir die Zähne wieder selbst. 
The meaning and the syntactc structure of _gönnen_ and _putzen_ respectively stays the same in #1 and #2.

This would be different in the case of 


_Ich mache mir Sorgen._ 
_Du machst mir Sorgen_. 

#A would mean 
_Ich mache mir Sorgen über etwas/jemanden_ with the phrase indicating the object/reason of my troubles as an optional complement. I, myself could be this object or reason of my troubles as well as anybody or anything else.

#B on the other hand would mean: _You are the object/reason of my troubles._

In the case of #A and #B we are dealing with two different verbs with two completely different deep-case structures; in the cases of #1 and #2 we are not.


----------



## berndf

"Ich gönne mir eine Tafel Schokolade" = Ich nehme mir die Freiheit, eine Tafel Schokolade zu konsumieren.
"Ich gönne Dir eine Tafel Schokolade." = Es macht mich nicht eifersüchtig, wenn Du eine Tafel Schokolade konsumierst.

Du willst doch nicht ernsthaft behaupten, dass die Bedeutungen von "gönnen" übereinstimmen, oder?


----------



## Gernot Back

berndf said:


> "Ich gönne mir eine Tafel Schokolade" = Ich nehme mir die Freiheit, eine Tafel Schokolade zu konsumieren.
> "Ich gönne Dir eine Tafel Schokolade." = Es macht mich nicht eifersüchtig, wenn Du eine Tafel Schokolade konsumierst.
> 
> Du willst doch nicht ernsthaft behaupten, dass die Bedeutungen von "gönnen" übereinstimmen, oder?


Doch, in beiden Fällen  heißt es

_Ich gestehe jemandem etwas zu_. ​
Das kann ich selbst oder ein anderer sein; es macht von der Bedeutung des Verbs _gönnen _her keinen Unterschied, anders als bei 

_sich _bzw. _jemandem Sorgen machen_​


----------



## berndf

Komm, Du musst schon erhebliche intellektuelle Klimmzüge vollbringen, um die Bedeutungen in Übereinstimmung zu bringen. Dass sich die reflexive Bedeutung nachvollziehbar aus der nicht-reflexiven ableiten lässt, heißt noch lange nicht, das die Bedeutungen übereinstimmen.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

berndf said:


> Komm, Du musst schon erhebliche intellektuelle Klimmzüge vollbringen, um die Bedeutungen in Übereinstimmung zu bringen. Dass sich die reflexive Bedeutung nachvollziehbar aus der nicht-reflexiven ableiten lässt, heißt noch lange nicht, das die Bedeutungen übereinstimmen.


Wie findest Du folgenden Satz:

_Wem gönnst du eigentlich etwas, außer dir selber?
_
Also ich finde, er zeigt die stets gleiche Bedeutung von _​gönnen._


----------



## berndf

Die reflexive Bedeutung impliziert, dass ich die Schokolade tatsächlich konsumiert habe, die nicht-reflexive ausschließlich über die Gefühle des Subjekts. Der Satz "Ich habe dir die Schokolade gegönnt" kann auch dann wahr sein, wenn die Tafel ungeöffnet vor mir uns liegt. Für den Satz "Du hast dir die Schokolade gegönnt" gilt das nicht. Alleine dieser handfeste extensionale Unterschied reicht aus, die zwei Verben als unterschiedlich zu betrachten.


----------



## berndf

Schimmelreiter said:


> Wie findest Du folgenden Satz:
> 
> _Wem gönnst du eigentlich etwas, außer dir *selber*?
> _
> Also ich finde, er zeigt die stets gleiche Bedeutung von _​gönnen._


Dieser Satz enthält das nicht-reflexive Verb (du erinnerst dich, "sich" vs. "sich selbst").


----------



## Schimmelreiter

berndf said:


> Dieser Satz enthält das nicht-reflexive Verb (du erinnerst dich, "sich" vs. "sich selbst").


Das hab ich jetzt kapiert. 

Bitte geh doch noch kurz auf #36 ein!


----------



## berndf

Schimmelreiter said:


> Bitte geh doch noch kurz auf #36 ein!


Hier kann ich nur nach meinem Sprachempfinden gehen: Ich würde "für dich" sagen, um Verwechslungsgefahr mit der possessiven Bedeutung zu vermeiden.


----------



## Gernot Back

berndf said:


> Die reflexive Bedeutung impliziert, dass ich die Schokolade tatsächlich konsumiert habe, die nicht-reflexive ausschließlich über die Gefühle des Subjekts.


 Beim Verb _gönnen_, egal ob reflexiv oder nicht, geht es um _nachgeben_. Im Falle des nicht-reflexiv gebrauchten Verbs geht es um die Auflösung eines Interessenskonflikts zugunsten einer anderen Person. Im Falle des reflexiven Gebrauchs von _gönnen_ ist diese andere Person lediglich durch den "Inneren Schweinehund" oder in freudscher Diktion "das Es" ersetzt. Im Prinzip ist das aber von der Bedeutung des Verbs her kein Unterschied.

Dass man, wenn man (_sich_) etwas Konsumierbares _gönnt _und dem _*Inneren *Schweinehund_ nachgibt, (sich) etwas einverleibt, liegt in der Natur der Sache. Das muss aber auch nicht unbedingt so sein. Manche _gönnen sich_ ja auch vielleicht einen super-teuren alten Rotwein aus ihrem Geburtsjahr, machen ihn dann nie aber auf und haben ihn nur, um mit der Flasche und ihrem Etikett ein paar Jahre lang anzugeben, bis der Wein dann, wenn er dann endlich komplett ungenießbar ist, zum 75. Geburtstag im Ausguss landet.


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> Beim Verb _gönnen_, egal ob reflexiv oder nicht, geht es um...


Es ist natürlich unbestritten, dass die reflexive und die nicht-reflexive Bedeutung einander semantisch verbunden sind. Wichtig für das Argument in diesem Thread ist auch nur, dass es hinreichend signifikante Unterschiede gibt, dass es sinnvoll und notwendig ist, von _unterschiedlichen Bedeutungen_ des reflexiven und des nicht-reflexiven Verbs zu sprechen. Das bedeutet aber, wie gesagt, nicht, dass diese unterschiedlichen Bedeutungen nichts miteinander zu tun hätten.


----------



## vaibhavm

*Moderator note: Posts starting here have been split from this thread.*

Is the verb _zeigt sich_ used as a intransitive verb or does the accusative object of  verb _zeigt sich_
come after colon?


----------



## berndf

_Sich zeigen_ is a reflexiv Verb. There is no accusative object (except the reflexive pronoun _sich_).


----------



## Perseas

Therefore:
Reflexive verbs with accusative (eg. sichakk zeigen) are not classed as transitive or intransitive.
But reflexive verbs with dative  can be transitive, eg. "sichdat + Akk. + kämen".
Also, reflexive verbs with dative can be intransitive, eg. "Ich stelle mir vor".
Please, correct me  if I'm wrong or my statement is incomplete!


----------



## berndf

I agree.


----------



## Perseas

berndf said:


> I agree.


Danke schön!


----------



## bearded

Perseas said:


> reflexive verbs with dative can be intrasitive, eg. "Ich stelle mir vor".


Kann man ''ich stelle mir vor'' tatsächlich ohne direktes Objekt oder objektiven Satz verwenden?
Ich stelle _es _mir vor / ich stelle mir _etwas _vor
oder
Ich stelle mir vor, _dass..._
Aber ''ich stelle mir vor'' allein (intransitiv)... gibt's das wirklich? Ich würde gerne Beispiele davon sehen (ich kann mir _sowas _nicht vorstellen : ich habe versucht, Sätze wie _Das funktioniert genauso, wie er sich vorstellt_ zu konstruieren_ - _aber ist das wirklich intransitiv? Mit _es _erscheint es mir korrekter (...wie er _es _sich vorstellt). Für Aufklärung danke ich im Voraus.


----------



## berndf

You are right, the example is wrong. A better example of an intransitive dative-reflexive verb is _sich schaden_.

Having said that, _sich schaden_ is not a reflexive verb in a strict sense but a verb with a dative object where agent (expressed by the subject) and beneficiary (expressed by dative object) are incidentally identical (er kann _mir, dir, ihm, ihr_ oder eben _sich_ schaden) and not by definition of the semantics of the verb. By contrast, with the true reflexive verb _sich etwas vorstellen_, you cannot replace _mir_ by _dir, ihm _or_ ihr _in _ich stelle mir etwas vor_. The result (_ich stelle dir etwas vor_) would be a different verb with a completely different meaning.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> You are right, the example is wrong.


+1
Siehe auch hier (für *vaibhavm*)


> *Reflexive Verben* verlangen ein zusätzliches *Reflexivpronomen*, das im Akkusativ oder im Dativ stehen kann. Reflexiv bedeutet rückbezüglich. Das *Reflexivpronomen* bezieht sich auf das Subjekt im Satz zurück.
> Das Reflexivpronomen ist abhängig vom Subjekt. Es muss immer die gleiche Person angeben, die das Subjekt vorgibt.
> 
> Der Gebrauch der reflexiven Verben ist nicht immer einfach. Man muss zwischen *echten* -* und *unechten reflexiven Verben* unterscheiden. Das Verb "*waschen*" hilft uns bei der Erklärung. Das Verb "*waschen*" verlangt eine *Nominativ-* und eine *Akkusativ-Ergänzung*.
> _Der Vater *wäscht* *sein Auto*. _
> Das Verb *waschen* kann aber auch reflexiv benutzt werden.
> _Ich *wasche* *mich* täglich. _
> Wenn das Verb jedoch eine weitere *Akkusativ-Ergänzung* erhält, muss das *Reflexivpronomen im Dativ *stehen.
> _Ich *wasche* *mir* meine Haare._





> ***Siehe hier
> *True reflexive verbs*
> 
> The reflexive pronoun cannot be omitted
> The reflexive pronoun cannot be replaced with a personal pronoun or a noun
> It is not possible to ask for the reflexive pronoun:


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> _sich schaden_ is not a reflexive verb in a strict sense but a verb with a dative object ....


 In Italian syntax, such verbs (which exist in It.language,too) are called ''pronominal verbs'' (_verbi pronominali_) to distinguish them from actual reflexive verbs.  The adjective 'pronominal' refers to the apparent reflexive pronoun these verbs possess.  Is there any analogue definition according to the German syntax?


----------



## berndf

I am not aware of an introduced term for these reflexive uses of non-reflexive verbs.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Having said that, _sich schaden_ is not a reflexive verb in a strict sense but a verb with a dative object where agent (expressed by the subject) and beneficiary (expressed by dative object) are incidentally identical (er kann _mir, dir, ihm, ihr_ oder eben _sich_ schaden)


I dont see any _incidental identity_ here, aren't you mixing  two forms of the verb?:

*1)* "schaden" *can* be used as a reflexive verb (_verbs are used reflexively when an object in the sentence is identical with the subject_):
ich schade mir
du schadest dir
er, sie, es  schadet *sich*
wir schaden uns
....

*2) or* as a  verb with a dative object
er schadet mir
er schadet dir
er schadet *ihm, ihr *
er schadet uns
.....


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> er, sie, es schadet *sich*


Agent = benefidiary.


JClaudeK said:


> er schadet *ihm, ihr *


Agent =/= beneficiary. Both are 3rd person pronouns but they have different referents. The verb is the same with the the same meanings in both cases.

With reflexive verbs, the reflexive pronouns cannot be replaced by anything else because the identity of agent and patient (accusative reflexive) or beneficiary (dative reflexive) is a semantic necessity. See your own quote in #30.

There is a test: in reflexive uses of non-reflexive verbs you can replace _sich_ by _sich selbst_: Instead of _Er schadet sich_ you can also say _Er schadet sich selbst_. The difference is only in emphasis but the meaning of both verbs are the same. With the true reflexive verb sich etwas vorstellen this is not possible: Er stellt sich etwas vor cannot be replaced by _Er stellt sich *selbst etwas vor_. The latter is of course a legal and meaningful sentence but it is a different verb with a completely different meaning.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> See your own quote in #30.


Yes, _I _know it. 


berndf said:


> I am not aware of an introduced term for these reflexive uses of non-reflexive verbs.


"sich schaden" belongs to the "reflexively used verbs".

The terms in English are


> *True reflexive verbs, reflexive variants of verbs, reflexively used verbs*
> Depending on whether the reflexive pronoun is obligatory or whether it can be omitted or replaced with a personal pronoun, verbs that are used with _sich_ belong to one of the following groups:


In German
(Valenz)


> *„Echte“ reflexive Verben, reflexive Verbvarianten, reflexiv verwendete Verben*
> Je nachdem, ob das Reflexivpronomen obligatorisch bei einem Verb steht oder ob es weggelassen oder durch ein anderes Pronomen ersetzt werden kann, unterscheidet man


----------



## bearded

Meine Frage war eben, ob es eine andere, besondere Bezeichnung für ''reflexiv verwendete nicht-reflexive Verben'' im Deutschen gibt.
Aber die gibt es anscheinend nicht.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> The terms in English are


This is of course not an English grammar term but a translation of the German terms into English, as English does make the conceptual distinction between reflexive and reflexively used verbs.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> This is of course not an English grammar term but a translation of the German terms into English


We have to go along with it.


----------



## JClaudeK

P.S.
_"a translation of the German terms into English" _which you used to use yourself  in
Reflexive verbs vs. reflexively used verbs


berndf said:


> Your examples demonstrates (again) the difference between a _reflexive verb_ and a _reflexively used verb_. #16


and it's used by the moderator in
Ich putze mir die Zähne

Betreffs "_incidental identity" _


berndf said:


> Having said that, sich schaden is not a reflexive verb in a strict sense but a verb with a dative object where agent (expressed by the subject) and beneficiary (expressed by dative object) are incidentally identical (er kann mir, dir, ihm, ihr oder eben sich schaden


Zufällig identisch sind die *Personalpronomen* _"mir, dir; mich, dich" _mit den *Reflexivpronomen*, nicht umgekehrt!


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Zufällig identisch sind die *Personalpronomen* _"mir, dir; mich, dich" _mit den *Reflexivpronomen*, nicht umgekehrt!


Ich habe in dem Satz nichts von "Pronomen" irgendwelcher Art gesagt. Es geht  um semantische Funktionen (Agens, Patiens, Begünstigter) und nicht um Wortklassen.


----------



## Demiurg

JClaudeK said:


> Zufällig identisch sind die *Personalpronomen* _"mir, dir; mich, dich" _mit den *Reflexivpronomen*, nicht umgekehrt!


Die Identitätsrelation ist symmetrisch.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Ich habe in dem Satz nichts von Pronomen gesagt. [(er kann _mir, dir, ihm, ihr_ oder eben _sich_ schaden)]


Aber Du hast sie  als  Beispiel für Dativobjekte aufgeführt, also doch von Pronomen gesprochen, wobei die 2 Arten von Pronomen vermischt wurden.



Demiurg said:


> Die Identitätsrelation ist symmetrisch.


Hier ging es berndf aber ausschließlich um Personalpronomen im Dativ.


----------



## Demiurg

> Das Verb "*waschen*" hilft uns bei der Erklärung. Das Verb "*waschen*" verlangt eine *Nominativ-* und eine *Akkusativ-Ergänzung*.
> _Der Vater *wäscht* *sein Auto*. _
> Das Verb *waschen* kann aber auch reflexiv benutzt werden.
> _Ich *wasche* *mich* täglich. _
> Wenn das Verb jedoch eine weitere *Akkusativ-Ergänzung* erhält, muss das *Reflexivpronomen im Dativ *stehen.
> _Ich *wasche* *mir* meine Haare._



Das mit der "weiteren Akkusativ-Ergänzung" ist doch absoluter Blödsinn.

Das Verb "waschen" hat ein Akkusativ-Objekt und ein optionales Dativ-Objekt (dativus commodi). Das Akkusativ-Objekt und das Dativ-Objekt können auch reflexiv sein, aber nicht beide gemeinsam (*_Ich wasche mir mich_).


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Aber Du hast sie  als  Beispiel für Dativobjekte aufgeführt, also doch von Pronomen gesprochen, wobei die 2 Arten von Pronomen vermischt wurden.


Ich habe gar nichts vermischt. Ich habe nie von Identität von _Pronomen_ gesprochen, sondern von Identität von _Referenten_. Das ist eine vollkommen andere Analyseebene.

Es in der 3. Person gibt zwei _semantisch_ zu unterscheidende Fälle:
- Agens und Begünstigter sind ("incidentally") identisch.
- Agens und Begünstigter sind nicht identisch.
Im ersten Fall benutzt man in der 3. Person das Reflexivpronomen, um den Begünstigten zu referenzieren. Im zweiten Fall macht man das nicht. Es handelt aber in beiden Fällen um dasselbe Verb und das ist kein reflexives Verb.


----------



## Demiurg

berndf said:


> Es handelt aber in beiden Fällen um dasselbe Verb und das ist kein reflexives Verb.


Amen.


----------



## JClaudeK

Demiurg said:


> Das mit der "weiteren Akkusativ-Ergänzung" ist doch absoluter Blödsinn.


Da sind wir uns einig. Das ist von "Mein Deutschbuch" höchst ungeschickt formuliert.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Es handelt aber in beiden Fällen um dasselbe Verb und das ist kein reflexives Verb.


Einverstanden wäre ich mit:_ Das ist kein "*echtes*"  reflexives Verb._ (siehe ↓ canoonet )

cf:


berndf said:


> That is absolutely correct. In _Er wäscht sich die Hände_, the usage is reflexive, not the verb as such. There is a difference. "True" reflexive verbs change their meanings when used reflexively*** * or don't even have a non-reflexive meaning.


****Laut Canoo handelt es sich dabei um _Reflexive Verbvarianten _(s.u.):

Cannonet definiert „echte“ reflexive Verben anders!


> *1)* *„Echte“ reflexive Verben*
> Sogenannte *echte reflexive Verben* sind Verben, die immer mit einem Reflexivpronomen stehen müssen:
> z.B_. sich beeilen_
> *
> 2) Reflexive Verbvarianten*
> Wir sprechen von einer reflexiven Verbvariante, wenn ein Verb mit dem Reflexivpronomen eine andere Bedeutung oder eine andere Satzkonstruktion hat als ohne das Reflexivpronomen:
> _sich ärgern = Ärger empfinden
> ärgern = Ärger verursachen _


 "sich schaden" gehört eindeutig weder zur 1. noch zur 2. Kategorie, sondern ist ein "reflexiv verwendetes Verb":


> *3) Reflexiv verwendete Verben*
> Reflexiv verwendete Verben sind Verben, bei denen das Reflexivpronomen an der Stelle eines anderen Pronomens oder eines Nomens steht. Die Bedeutung des Verbs ändert sich dabei nicht:
> _Der Mann wäscht sich._
> vs.
> _Der Mann wäscht den Wagen. _


----------



## berndf

Ich halte diese 3-Wege-Unterscheidung für wenig hilfreich. M.E. reicht die Unterscheidung von _reflexiven Verben_ und _reflexiv gebrauchten Verben_ vollkommen aus. Mit "reflexiven Verbvarianten" ist genau so ein Fall wie _sich etwas vorstellen_ vs.. _jemandem etwas vorstellen_ gemeint. Man kann es viel einfacher und klaren damit erklären, dass es sich hierbei schlicht und einfach um unterschiedliche Verben handelt und nicht um "Varianten" desselben Verbs.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Ich halte diese 3-Wege-Unterscheidung für wenig hilfreich.


Das sehen andere vielleicht anders.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Das sehen andere vielleicht anders.


Naja, deine Gegrübel darum zeigt doch, das es bei Dir mehr zur Verwirrung als zur Klarheit beigetragen hat.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> deine Gegrübel darum zeigt doch, das es bei Dir mehr zur Verwirrung als zur Klarheit beigetragen hat.


You must be kidding? 
Mit dem "Gegrübel" habe ich versucht, den (jetzigen und eventuell zukünftigen)  Fragestellern zu helfen. _Mir_ ist der Unterschied schon lange klar, _ich_ bin nie von meiner Linie abgewichen.

Aber wenn  ich mir die (z.B. auch Deine) unterschiedlichen / verwirrenden Aussagen in den verschiedenen Threads anschaue, muss ich sagen, dass das ganz offensichtlich  (für gewisse Leute) ein Problem darstellt.


----------



## Demiurg

berndf said:


> Man kann es viel einfacher und klaren damit erklären, dass es sich hierbei schlicht und einfach um unterschiedliche Verben handelt und nicht um "Varianten" desselben Verbs.





JClaudeK said:


> Das sehen andere vielleicht anders.


Das ist ein sprachphilosophisches Problem.  Manche Linguisten gehen von einem anderem Verb aus, sobald sich die Bedeutung oder die Valenz ändert, und andere eben nicht.



berndf said:


> M.E. reicht die Unterscheidung von _reflexiven Verben_ und _reflexiv gebrauchten Verben_ vollkommen aus.


Das sehe ich ähnlich.  Allerdings gefällt mir die Bezeichnung "reflexiv verwend*etes* Verb" bei canoo.net auch nicht besonders. Ich würde "reflexiv verwend*bares* Verb" bevorzugen.  Das bedeutet einfach, dass das Objekt auch ein Reflexivpronomen sein kann aber nicht muss.


----------



## JClaudeK

P.S.


JClaudeK said:


> _Mir_ ist der Unterschied schon lange klar,


Im Französischen gibt es nämlich die gleichen Unterschiede ( _verbes accidentellement pronominaux, verbes pronominaux réfléchis, verbes essentiellement pronominaux),_ und sie sind in gewissen Fällen (grammatische Angleichung) sehr wichtig!
Für Lernende können diese Unterscheidungen hilfreich sein.


----------



## berndf

Naja, die 3-Wege-Unterscheidung ergibt überhaupt nur sinn, wenn Du die Verben nicht als lexikalisch unterscheidest. Eine strikte lexikalische Unterscheidung der verschiedenen Valenzen ist im Deutschen schon im Allgemeinen sinnvoller als die Betrachtung als "Varianten", weil es sich doch recht oft um etymologisch distinkte Verben handelt, deren Unterscheidbarkeit im Infinitiv durch Suffixverlust im laufe der Sprachentwicklung verlorengegangen ist. Das führt dann z.B. zu schwer erklärbaren Phänomenen wie
- _hängen _(intransitiv)_ - hing - gehangen._
- _hängen _(transitiv)_ - hängte - gehängt._
Dies sind tatsächlich unterschiedliche Verben, deren Unterscheidbarkeit im Präsensstamm verloren gegangen ist.


----------

